# Nice Auction in Texas, Schertz



## greenleecustomcalls (Nov 27, 2017)

This was sent to me by Vogt Auctions, thought it might interest some folks out there. I know it interest me, but don't have the money or space to move more stuff.
jim


https://www.estatesales.net/TX/Schertz/78154/1729887


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 27, 2017)

cool stuff

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Nov 27, 2017)

Oh man, I could get in serious trouble with this...... Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Nov 27, 2017)

Know the feeling, I don't know how Rob even inventoried all that, haven't spoke to him in a while, might have to travel to Schertz just to see.


----------



## Tony (Nov 27, 2017)

greenleecustomcalls said:


> Know the feeling, I don't know how Rob even inventoried all that, haven't spoke to him in a while, might have to travel to Schertz just to see.



If you go let me know, maybe we can meet up. I doubt I'll buy anything but it would be cool to see. Tony


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Nov 27, 2017)

I let ya know, I probably will go just to see all the antique tools, I am in no position to buy anything either, but you know how that goes, there is always something you just got to have, and I really like old hand tools, and a have been looking for a nice wood stove for my shop and cabin build in TN.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 27, 2017)

Thats an amazing auction, bet it will bring in lots of dealers though, which aint necessarily a good thing......


----------



## woodman6415 (Nov 27, 2017)

That's an amazing collection... but not an auction... a tagged estate sale ... my experience with estate sale is usually out of my price range ..


----------



## Tony (Nov 27, 2017)

woodman6415 said:


> That's an amazing collection... but not an auction... a tagged estate sale ... my experience with estate sale is usually out of my price range ..



I'll call you Wendell you can join Jim and I when we go. Tony


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 27, 2017)

Wow, that should be a museum.


----------



## Tony (Nov 27, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Wow, that should be a museum.



C'mon down Greg, I'd be delighted to meet you in person! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Nov 27, 2017)

Tony said:


> I'll call you Wendell you can join Jim and I when we go. Tony


Might be able to go the 8 .. I'll be in Austin the 9th


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 27, 2017)

Tony said:


> C'mon down Greg, I'd be delighted to meet you in person! Tony


That will happen one day I hope.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Nov 27, 2017)

Yeah I agree Greg, really should be with the variations and tools there. and I been to some of his tagged estate sales and they are really not that bad. One reason is he really don't know antique tools, I have caught them more than one trying to sell a adze as a grubbing hoe lol and we wont even go into what they would call a froe or a broad hewing axe.


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Nov 27, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Thats an amazing auction, bet it will bring in lots of dealers though, which aint necessarily a good thing......


I agree, when I go to their auctions its usually all dealers and me, they keep asking where my store it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 27, 2017)

That is quite the estate sale! Lots of goodies any woodworker NEEDS! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

